# Sony Playstation 5 Discussion Thread



## Cyberghost (Jun 12, 2020)

*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/MVEPDkmNHwy4UKoFT8n9XP.jpg​The PlayStation 5 (PS5) is an upcoming home video game console developed by Sony Interactive Entertainment. Announced as the successor to the PlayStation 4 in 2019, its launch is scheduled for late 2020. The system will launch in two varieties, as a base PlayStation 5 system that will include an optical disc reader, which can play 4K Blu-Ray discs, as well as a Digital Edition without the drive.

*Hardware*
The PlayStation 5 uses AMD's 7nm Zen 2 microarchitecture with 8 CPU cores running at a variable frequency capped at 3.5 GHz.[10] The GPU is a customized system-on-a-chip (SoC) based on AMD's RDNA 2, featuring 36 compute units running at a variable frequency, capped at 2.23 GHz, and capable of 10.28 TFLOPS.[10] Both the CPU and GPU are monitored by a special boost system incorporating AMD's SmartShift technology that adjusts the frequency of these systems based on the current activities of both chips, to target ideal constant power drawn and a model SoC performance profile. For example, if the CPU is running at lower activity, the boost system may reduce its frequency and increase the frequency of the GPU to allow that GPU to run at higher performance without otherwise affecting power use or cooling. The GPU supports hardware acceleration of real-time ray traced rendering.[5] It has a new audio technology called Tempest Engine, which allows not only for hundreds of sound sources within a game to be accounted for in producing audio output compared to 50 for the PlayStation 4, but also how that audio is presented based on the end user's device and preferences. The system has 16 GB of GDDR6 SDRAM with a bandwidth of 448 GB/s.

A custom SSD storage solution was designed for the PlayStation 5 to increase data input/output rates for fast loading times and larger bandwidth. This speed allows games to be more immersive and to support 8K resolution. The base system has a 825 GB SSD connected via a 12-channel interface to the main system, achieving a 5.5 GB/s transfer rate uncompressed, and between 8 to 9 GB/s using compression with the Oodle Kraken protocol from RAD Game Tools. This atypical drive size was found to be optimal for the 12-channel pathway for the system rather than more typical 500 GB or 1 TB units. Direct storage for games is expandable through an NVM Express (NVMe) M.2 port, while additional storage can be made available through USB-compatible drives. The system includes a 4K-compatible Ultra HD Blu-ray optical drive. Though game installation from a disc is mandatory as to take advantage of the SSD, the user has some fine-grain control of how much to install, such as only installing the multiplayer components of a game

Playstation 5 Event





PS5 Hardware Reveal Trailer





Accessories
*cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/545861898940317696/720762228483162162/Screen_Shot_2020_06_11_at_5.png


*cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/545861898940317696/720762238859739237/Screen_Shot_2020_06_11_at_5.png
*cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/545861898940317696/720762249781706822/bandicam_2020_06_11_17_12_31_749.png
*cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/545861898940317696/720762261227962368/Screen_Shot_2020_06_11_at_5.png​


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 12, 2020)

Doesn't look durable. Not sure about the cooling. I actually like the XSX design even though I'm not going to buy it.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 19, 2020)

Bruno said:


> The Xbox looks more powerful, but in the end i'm still leaning towards the PS because I have been using a PS all my life. I actually like the design despite many people not liking it. Any idea on the difference in price between the PS5 with and without the disk drive?



There is no official pricing yet. Rumors are it could be 50-100$ difference.


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 7, 2020)

if there is a 100$ difference, I am going for a non disk drive model. I can surely use an USB disk drive, can't I ?


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 8, 2020)

I am still dreaming of PS4 and u guys talking abt PS5  
(never ever had PS..will buy some day as due to work load ..cant dedicate much time..just play FPS on mobile for 1 hr)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2020)

esumitkumar said:


> I am still dreaming of PS4 and u guys talking abt PS5
> (never ever had PS..will buy some day as due to work load ..cant dedicate much time..just play FPS on mobile for 1 hr)


I play PS2 games on PCSX2 (along with PC games) and haven't had the time to setup RPCS3 yet. 
Never had a console in my childhood except for knock-off nes/snes which worked with 8 bit game cassettes.


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 17, 2020)

ps5 will release on Nov 19 in India. US Price is same as xbox series x $500 ( Indian price will be same I guess ₹50000)

*www.playstation.com/en-in/ps5/


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 28, 2020)

Are there any games bundle with this ? The XBOX one will have 24 months XBOX Game Pass I suppose.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 28, 2020)

bubusam13 said:


> Are there any games bundle with this ? The XBOX one will have 24 months XBOX Game Pass I suppose.


We will know closer to launch. Microsoft has been really good with their transition to next gen. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 7, 2020)

The PS5 teardown. It looks so bulky and big in size. I am disappointed. Now XBOX S seems to be a good option.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2020)

*techraptor.net/gaming/news/ps5-trademark-not-owned-sony-india


bubusam13 said:


> The PS5 teardown. It looks so bulky and big in size. I am disappointed. Now XBOX S seems to be a good option.


True. Especially digital version being much cheaper it's better to get Series S

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 7, 2020)

I am planning to get it purchased in UK or HK. But I doubt will it have international warranty.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 8, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> *techraptor.net/gaming/news/ps5-trademark-not-owned-sony-indiaTrue. Especially digital version being much cheaper it's better to get Series S
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


PS5 released prices in India?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 8, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> PS5 released prices in India?


No.. They don't even hold the copyright so they can't. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2021)

Anybody bought PS5 in TDF ?
I heard there is a Stock crunch by SONY and its not available in any retailers in US/UK.
Limited stocks are sold out like hot cakes and scamsters are selling it at high price on eBAY.


----------



## $hadow (May 2, 2021)

Still no news on PS5 restock. Even local retailers cannot confirm the status.


----------



## khalil1210 (May 2, 2021)

Amazon had it in stock 1 day back at night 12AM for 5 mins.

*in.ign.com/playstation-5-playstation-5/158381/news/ps5-india-amazon-restock-buy-now


----------



## $hadow (May 3, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Amazon had it in stock 1 day back at night 12AM for 5 mins.
> 
> *in.ign.com/playstation-5-playstation-5/158381/news/ps5-india-amazon-restock-buy-now


This is really pathetic. They didn't even send a notification to those who have subscribed it.


----------



## khalil1210 (May 3, 2021)

Yes there are people in other forums who have booked because of using telegram bots. As there is high demand and people are willing to pay 65k (15K) I feel like scalpers are buying and reselling it.

Sony doesn't seem to care. They are more interested in selling their PS4 models at full price, so they are not bringing new consoles here.


----------



## $hadow (May 3, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Yes there are people in other forums who have booked because of using telegram bots. As there is high demand and people are willing to pay 65k (15K) I feel like scalpers are buying and reselling it.
> 
> Sony doesn't seem to care. They are more interested in selling their PS4 models at full price, so they are not bringing new consoles here.


This is pretty pathetic. I know there is shortage of consoles but the way Sony is handling all this is making it even more worse.


----------



## TheSloth (May 3, 2021)

$hadow said:


> This is pretty pathetic. I know there is shortage of consoles but the way Sony is handling all this is making it even more worse.


Its not just Sony. I think no one is handling it, in anyway, may be except 1 or 2. Their products are selling at MRP, even last gen products! It's all dream come true for these companies.


----------



## khalil1210 (May 4, 2021)

@$hadow I think more stocks are coming. Keep your eye on Flipkart and shopatsc. PS5 Back in Stock at Reliance Digital


----------



## $hadow (May 4, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> @$hadow I think more stocks are coming. Keep your eye on Flipkart and shopatsc. PS5 Back in Stock at Reliance Digital


It got sold out by the time I clicked on buy now on RD.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 4, 2021)

Scalpers everywhere


----------



## khalil1210 (May 12, 2021)

PlayStation 5 restock will be available for pre order on shopatsc on 17 May 2021  at 12 PM. 



> Now retailers across the country such as Prepaidgamercard have listed the PS5 with pre-orders live from May 17 at 12pm. No date on delivery has been announced just yet though sources tell us that orders placed by May 17 would be delivered to customers by May 24. Quantities for this May 2021 PS5 restock are severely limited we’re told, this is likely due to the ongoing lockdown restrictions in parts of the country.



*in.ign.com/playstation-5-playstation-5/158868/news/ps5-india-restock-pre-orders-go-live-from-may-17


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2021)

Is this legit website ? 

*jpn-playstation.com/product/sony-playstation-5-console/


----------



## $hadow (May 23, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Is this legit website ?
> 
> *jpn-playstation.com/product/sony-playstation-5-console/


at times when people are selling ps5 for 800 on eBay I doubt selling it short is any sort of feasible. Probably some cheap rip off


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2021)

Hmm. That's scam website I found out now. Yes, nobody will sell  a $499 PS5 for $350


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2021)

I'm eagerly waiting for PS5 to comeback in stocks. So that I can play the exclusive titles.

Miles Morales is on my list


----------



## $hadow (May 24, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> I'm eagerly waiting for PS5 to comeback in stocks. So that I can play the exclusive titles.
> 
> Miles Morales is on my list


I waited and waited but eventually managed to grab a hold of xbox series x. PS5 is utter insanity rn atleast MS is trying to stock it's console


----------



## aby geek (May 24, 2021)

Earlier news of a june restock was going around but sony might open pre orders sooner.
*gadgets.ndtv.com/games/news/ps5-in...hopatsc-delivery-june-7-playstation-5-2448498


----------



## aby geek (May 26, 2021)

*www.news18.com/news/tech/sony-play...ng-live-in-india-again-on-may-27-3773513.htmlWho all are waiting for it?


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 28, 2021)

Anyone got ps5 here?


----------



## aby geek (May 28, 2021)

Yesterday's restock was a joke. I highly doubt anyone got anything.


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> Anyone got ps5 here?


Doubt it. Getting more messy as the re-stocks are happening


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 28, 2021)

$hadow said:


> Doubt it. Getting more messy as the re-stocks are happening


mainly because of gpu crysis more and more people are leaning towards ps5.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2021)

Croma says "Add to Cart" and 5% Cashback on CC.

anybody tried it ?

*www.croma.com/sony-playstation-5-825gb-ssd-cfi-1008a01r-white-/p/231643


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 30, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Croma says "Add to Cart" and 5% Cashback on CC.
> 
> anybody tried it ?
> 
> *www.croma.com/sony-playstation-5-825gb-ssd-cfi-1008a01r-white-/p/231643


out of stock for my location.


----------



## $hadow (May 30, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Croma says "Add to Cart" and 5% Cashback on CC.
> 
> anybody tried it ?
> 
> *www.croma.com/sony-playstation-5-825gb-ssd-cfi-1008a01r-white-/p/231643



It has been there since 17th May preorder but when you add location it goes OOS


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 18, 2022)

*www.videogameschronicle.com/news/p...lper-claims-hes-creating-young-entrepreneurs/


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2022)

Anybody able to get PS5 ? Looks like Flipkart is selling it but don't know when


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 26, 2022)

Sure something is srsly going on in the back…..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 26, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody able to get PS5 ? Looks like Flipkart is selling it but don't know when


are you planning to buy ps5?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2022)

^^Yes, if I get it. Wanna try PS5 exclusives


----------



## khalil1210 (Jan 27, 2022)

There are few twitter accounts you could follow like *twitter.com/ICGOriginal , they generally post the time when it comes to stock. Most probably you can buy items with bundle from amazon like ps5 + camera or ps5 + extra controller.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 27, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Yes, if I get it. Wanna try PS5 exclusives


I got in cart 2 times on amazon Didnt buy it


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> I got in cart 2 times on amazon Didnt buy it


Was it a Flash Sale ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 27, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Was it a Flash Sale ?


yeah last flash sale on 18th january


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> yeah last flash sale on 18th january


Meanwhile I'm trying to score a used PS3 or PS4 but people are trying to scalp even 10-13 year old consoles 

Edit:
Look at this clown's messages:


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2022)

Him : Drop Whats App contact.
Nurse : Sir, this is a mental hospital. You've been here since a year.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2022)

Chat Bot Gone Crazy


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 27, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Meanwhile I'm trying to score a used PS3 or PS4 but people are trying to scalp even 10-13 year old consoles
> 
> Edit:
> Look at this clown's messages:
> View attachment 21261


You shouldnt expect ps4 pro @10k It sells for around 24-25k Obviously you will get scammers


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> You shouldnt expect ps4 pro @10k It sells for around 24-25k Obviously you will get scammers


I'm not expecting 10k, that's why I asked if the price was correct but then the guy starts spamming "Drop Whats App contact" instead of replying with details.


----------



## khalil1210 (Feb 19, 2022)

Next ps5 sale is on 22 February. Anyone planning to buy one.


----------

